# jenson toliet



## greendragon (Sep 12, 2010)

just bought this  1982 trailer have no clue as to where i put water in to flush. thanks Rick modle #747 if that helps


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 12, 2010)

Re: jenson toliet

Welcome to the forum, but you have to give us a little more information.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Sep 13, 2010)

Re: jenson toliet

The best research I could find is that Jensen made a dual action toilet, can be used as a normal toilet when hooked up to a reg. water source or as a recirculating unit. Below is what I found on another site. maybe it will be of help. 

I have an older trailer, 1972 Great Divide which of course ceased business in 1984. It is equipped with a recirculating toilet - a Jensen dual action model 750E, which we have never used as a recirculator, only hooked direct to sewer. Jensen has also gone out of business (of course) and I dont have the manual for the toilet and nothing comes up on an exhaustive search of the web. 
I need to know how much water to add for the initial charge and how long before dumping to the holding tank or what quantity - signs point to the need to empty to tank. 
Thanks for any help available,
Bob 

  Logged  



Steven 
Administrator
Master Member

Posts: 109


   Re: Jensen recirculating toilet 
Â« Reply #1 on: August 08, 2008, 06:10:00 AM Â»  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My parents had that type of toilet in there fifth wheel of about the same year but I don't remember much about it.  My best guess is to charge it it so that there is a couple of inches of water in the bottom of the tank.  If if doesn't seem to flush well then add more water a little at a time until you get proper flushing.

If you plan to use the trailer 'self-contained' frequently for several days at a time, you may want to consider replacing the recirculation toilet with a conventional RV toilet and holding tank system.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 13, 2010)

RE: jenson toliet

this toliet has a small holding tank under it like a port -a -potie but to empty pull a leaver at the bottom and it will go to a portable holding tank. but i have not seen eney way to put fresh water in it . old owner never used it i asked. thanks Rick


----------

